# Mc Donalds - falsche Einladungen mit Computervirus



## Rüdiger Kunz (28 Juni 2011)

Mc Donalds schrieb:
			
		

> Per E-Mail haben mehrere Kunden scheinbar gefälschte Einladungen zu einem angeblichen Aktionstag mit kostenlosem Frühstück (Betreff: „Free Breakfast Day") oder Dinner (Betreff: „Free Dinner Day") im McDonald's-Restaurant ihrer Wahl erhalten. Als Anhang ist den Nachrichten ein vermeintlicher Gutschein beigefügt, den die Adressaten ausdrucken und im Restaurant einlösen sollen.
> 
> Wir weisen darauf hin, dass *diese E-Mails NICHT von McDonald's stammen*. Empfänger sollten weder den möglicherweise schädlichen Anhang öffnen noch auf die Mitteilung antworten. Wir empfehlen, derartige Mails unverzüglich aus Posteingang und Papierkorb zu löschen.


 http://www.mcdonalds.de/metanavigation/hilfe_kontakt/haufige_fragen.html



> E-Mails versprechen kostenloses Frühstück – Angebliche Einladung im Anhang entpuppt sich als Malware
> 
> *Berlin, 22. Juni 2011 *– Kostenlose Mahlzeiten bei McDonald’s: Das versprechen derzeit kursierende E-Mails, vor denen das eleven Research-Team warnt. Denn was zu gut klingt, um wahr zu sein, ist es auch: Statt kostenlosem McDonald’s-Frühstück erhält der Empfänger einen Virus, der bislang von vielen Virenscannern noch nicht erkannt wird.
> Die Nachrichten mit Betreffzeilen wie „invite everyone to the day of free food“ stammen angeblich von der Adresse [email protected]. Eine vermeintliche Einladung zum kostenlosen Frühstück am 28. Juni 2011 – von den Spammern als „Free Breakfast Day“ benannt – soll den Empfänger dazu verleiten, den Anhang zu öffnen. In der Spam-E-Mail werden verschiedene Gerichte aufgeführt, die an diesem Tag umsonst erhältlich sein sollen. Alles, was der Empfänger tun muss, ist die angefügte Einladungskarte auszudrucken und in der McDonald’s-Filiale seiner Wahl abzugeben
> Hier liegt jedoch der Haken: Denn angehängt ist keine Einladung, sondern eine ausführbare Datei, die, wenn geöffnet, einen Virus auf den Rechner lädt. Ein Random-Text am Ende der E-Mail erschwert es den Spam- und Virenfiltern, die Malware zu erkennen. Die Versender-IPs liegen zu rund 30% in den USA. Der bekannte Markenname dürfte für eine hohe Öffnungsquote sorgen. Die Virenfrüherkennung eXpurgate Virus-Outbreak-Detection schützt seit Ausbruch der Welle vor der Malware.


 http://www.eleven.de/aktuelle-press...onalds-einladungen-haben-viren-im-anhang.html


----------



## Heiko (28 Juni 2011)

Aber mal ne richtig nette Idee!


----------

